# Mouse Had Stroke



## SillyToadGirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey! Im new here. I know a little bit about mice but not a whole ton and recently my mouse has seemed to be getting sick.
I got her from someone who supposedly got her from a breeder when she was little. She is about 11 months old now and I got her about a month and a half ago. She is pet only and has never been bred. She used to be housed with other mice but is now housed alone.

EDIT: I erased my original post here because I have concluded that Windsor had a stroke. I have moved her to a smaller container and am spoon feeding her and spoon feeding water and cleaning her butt every hour. She cant move and when she does shes extremely off balance and her legs are stiff. Her back legs dont even move.

Is there anything I can do for a mouse who has had a stroke? Any good foods to you can reccommend I spoon feed her? Right now I did bread soaked in milk. Im not sure if she'll make it at this point but anything I could do to help her Ill do. I would take her to the vet but there are no small animal vets near me, the closest is 4 hours away.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

powdered Kitten milk replacer, diluted twice as much as instructions say.
This can help a mouse keep her weight up, and it has helped me nurse my sick pet back to health. I fed it out of a eye dropper, but if yours will eat from a spoon that's fine.


----------

